# how many beckfords in a 20?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

how many beckford pencilfish should i keep in a 20 long. tank is heavily planted and over filtered


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Whatever you end up with, try for one male to 3 or so females. Males spar with each other, and while they don't fight and do damage, they get stressed if there are too many males competing. I'd think maybe two groups, of four to five fish would be about it.


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks for the input. i got a 2 to 1 ratio instead. got 18 total


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope you have a ton of plants, rocks or wood, to break up sight lines in this tank.. the fish should not have to see each other all the time.. it's a bit stressful for the males to have to see each other all the time.


----------

